# HTML in TextEdit, not working



## asterb (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi All, 
I own a Mac and am teaching myself how to use HTML. The code is not functioning correctly when I open it as a .doc vs. an .htm file. For example, when I open it in my browser, the code is not active. When I use the code on NotePad in Windows, it works. Is this a common issue with TextEdit?:4-dontkno


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, the problem is that .doc is a processed text file, so you end up with junkcode and stuff laying around. It's not a problem, just something you can't do. You must use a text editor not a word processor(processing being the key word) because they add junk.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## asterb (Jun 1, 2009)

Ah! I see. Thanks Jamey!


----------



## calthephenom (May 2, 2009)

notepad is better than a mac (0.o)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Notepad is a program unique to Windows. Mac OS has its equivilant.

Mac or Windows box aside make sure you save it as an htm or html file.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Open up an html file in ms-word and it'll look like a web page--at least it does on my install. Open up a doc file with notepad and you'll see the file header and all that. Useless stuff that a html parser doesn't want to deal with pretty much tells you to... tells you no.

Moral of the story is, word processors are fine as long as you save it as the correct file type... but editors like textedit, gedit, and notepad are preferred... to me.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I prefer to do all my edits in Notepad as it loads up instantly and is friendly to HTML and other web files.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Absolutely, I agree. Notepad is just... easier.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

If you use TextEdit, make sure you are in plain text mode, as it is rich text by default.

Format -> Make Plain Text
or
Command+Shift+T


----------

